# iOS 5.1 update out now



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have 5.0 or above already just go settings-->general-->software update to install it.

Here's what it adds/fixes.

    Japanese language support for Siri (availability may be limited during initial rollout)
    Photos can now be deleted from Photo Stream
    Camera shortcut now always visible on Lock Screen for iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS and iPod touch (4th generation)
    Camera face detection now highlights all detected faces
    Redesigned Camera app for iPad
    Genius Mixes and Genius playlists for iTunes Match subscribers
    Audio for TV shows and movies on iPad optimized to sound louder and clearer
    Podcast controls for playback speed and a 30 second rewind for iPad
    Updated AT&T network indicator
    Addresses bugs affecting battery life
    Fixes an issue that occasionally caused audio to drop for outgoing calls


Ability to delete photos from the photostream is the main one I'm happy about.  No you can just open a picture and delete it from the photo stream on each of your devices.  Before there was no way to delete individual photos.  Annoying as you were stuck with crappy, blurry pics in your photo stream on all your devices if you took a bad picture.  Same if you accidentally downloaded a photo from the web etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded it to my iPad 1 night before last; I got a pop up about it.  There are also new versions of Pages and Numbers.  I haven't tried the photo delete.  I do notice that Pages loades more slowly, and so does the App store (on my iPad 1).

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I updated Pages and Keynote.  Seemed a tad slower to open on my iPad 2, but not much.  And still instantly pop up once you have them open and frozen in the background.

iPad 1 is probably getting on it's last legs as iPhones seem to keep up for 2, maybe 3 years, before the OS and App updates for newer models make them very sluggish.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I updated my iPhone last night but did not update my iPad.  I like that the camera icon is now always accessible from the lock screen.


----------

